# Generador de pulsos con cmos 40106



## menosaurio (Abr 17, 2009)

Hola soy estudiante de medicina aficionado a la electrónica. Estoy armando un proyecto que simule el movimiento del diafragma (respiración) y utilizo un motor de inducción.
Mi circuito consiste en un cmos 40106que me da pulsos que duran entre 5 y 8 seg, dependiendo de la potencia de un resistor variable, y no logro hacer que funcione debido a que el n-mos que utilizo para amplificar la señal mantiene siempre encendido el motor, aunque el cmos sí me está dando los pulsos.
¿Alguien sabe cómo puedo librarme de este aprieto?
Adjunto una imagen del circuito.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 17, 2009)

checa las conexiones del transistor; bajate el datasheet del 2n7000


----------



## menosaurio (Abr 17, 2009)

Ya lo hice, de hecho, en medio de la desesperación, hasta lo he volteado físicamente en la protoboard (soy bastante vulgar...soy estudiante de medicina) y nada!


----------



## mabauti (Abr 17, 2009)

funciona si en lugar del motor utilizas una R de 1k y un led? (de preferencia un 2n7000 nuevo para esto)

Source debe ir a GND


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 17, 2009)

Ese transitor es de poca corriente, y ya lo quemaste. . .


----------



## menosaurio (Abr 17, 2009)

Es que el motor sube y baja literalmente una cosa semejante a un diafragma, con todo y pleura. No uso un led porque eso sería una simulación fisiológica, mi proyecto es un modelo en tres dimensiones, asexuado y a escala...
------------------

Aaah...Pero pero, no ps tienes razón, la sábana de datos dice que aguanta una corriente de .2 A, pero mi circuito trabaja con .03 A. Mi intuición me dice que no se ha quemado, mi multímetro no sirve...


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 17, 2009)

Estas seguro que el motor consume .03A (30mA) ?  Ese valor es un consumo muy bajo.

Si midiendo con el el tester la salida del 40106 te varia entre 0 y 15V --> Quemaste el 2N7000 por sobrecorriente.
Si la salida del 40106 esta clavada en 15V --> Quemaste el 40106 por motivos todavia desconocidos.


----------



## menosaurio (Abr 17, 2009)

Sí, estoy seguro, mi multímetro sí sirve pa' voltaje y corriente, aunque ya no para transistores. Uso una batería de 9v y el 40106 me da salidas de 0-5.5V...Es un motor pequeño. ¿Crees  que sea lo mejor usar un NMOS? o ya de plano ¿Cambio de generador de pulsos?


----------



## mabauti (Abr 17, 2009)

estoy suponiendo que tienes un motor de cd. checalo solo, fuera del circuito , y mide el voltaje y la corriente en plena operacion.

la corriente la mides de esta manera con las debidas precauciones:


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 17, 2009)

menosaurio dijo:
			
		

> Sí, estoy seguro, mi multímetro sí sirve pa' voltaje y corriente, aunque ya no para transistores. Uso una batería de 9v y el 40106 me da salidas de 0-5.5V...Es un motor pequeño. ¿Crees  que sea lo mejor usar un NMOS? o ya de plano ¿Cambio de generador de pulsos?


Lo que desconfio es que estes midiendo bien.

Para que a la salida del 40106 tengas 5.5V --> Se te esta yendo viniiiendo la tension de la bateria de 9V por demasiado corriente.

En el dibujo pusiste que la alimentacion era de 15V. Que otras diferencias hay? 
Que tal un circuito que se corresponda con lo que tenes?


----------



## menosaurio (Abr 18, 2009)

Sí, mi motor es de CD y también medí de esa manera. El circuito en realidad es más grande y la única diferencia con el de la imagen fue la batería. Aquí agrego el circuito entero.
Volví a medir, la batería solita me da un V de 7.6v, el circuito .3A (ji, me equivoqué en el post anterior) y el voltaje en el circuito es de 5.8 v.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 18, 2009)

utiliza un Q2 nuevo. El Q2 tiene internamente un diodo, asegurate que "el anodo del diodo" de Q2 esté a GND. Tambien checa si Q2 se calienta excesivamente; si esto sucede significa que necesitas un Q2 de mayor capacidad de corriente.

tambien sería bueno que probaras los circuitos por separado.

postea el resultado


----------



## menosaurio (Abr 18, 2009)

He probado los circuitos por separado y todo el delay (4001 y Q3, Q4...) funciona muy bien. Q2 no se calienta y está debidamente conectado. Probé ya con un nuevo 2n7000 y el resultado es el mismo: no entrega una onda y mantiene siempre encendido al motor.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 18, 2009)

mira, como ecia jack e destripador : vamos por partes.

si vos tenes estudios (de lo que sea) es que usas la cabeza, asi que hace eso:
proba por separado.

por dar un ejemplo:

saca ese solenoide, motor o lo que sea que tenes de carga y pone como carga y pones una lamparita .
funciona >>>> esa carga L es la que en algo joroba.
no funciona >>>> vamos mas atras

sacas ese transistor o como se llame (yo solo uso bipolares) y verificas salida con led o tester.
funciona >>>> es ese transistor o como se llame , o su exitacion
no funciona >>> mas atras ...........

y asi lo encontraras.

conta que era


----------



## menosaurio (Abr 19, 2009)

Ehm sí fernandob, eso que me sugieres fue lo primero que hice antes de llegar a esta página. He probado los nmos, están bien. Probé el motor, funciona bien. Probé la salida del cmos, está generando pulsos. Probé el capacitor, resistor, v...Al parecer el circuito funciona hasta antes de llegar al nmos, sé por ahí que existen regiones donde el transistor trabaja, quizá sea eso, apelando a mi intuición. Usaré en vez de un 2n7000 un BS170, aunque creo que el problema está en que la teoría no está imbricando con la simulación....
15 min después...
He dado con algo extraño. El circuito ya funciona a nivel del nmos. Hice lo que se ve en la imagen, sólo conecté un diodo del pin 2 a Gate del nmos y en drain me da unos pulsos bastante bonitos. El problema es que cuando trato de conectar el motor no funciona! :x  
¿Alguien podría explicarme que está pasando?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 19, 2009)

ves que es una cuestion de ir paso a paso.

entonces el tema es que no estas gatillando bien al NMOS.
con esa prueba ya sabes exactamente donde esta el problema.


como te dije yo nunca use NMOS , siempre bipolares.
un motor es una carga inductiva que ademas necesita mucha corrietne de arranque, si estuviesemso hablando de T bipolares te diria que pases a un darlington.

pero NMOS , no se como se disparan , dicen que por tension.

si no son cientos de operaciones por dia por que no largas a la miercoles todo eso del nmos y le pones un rele 

NOTA: si el led no se quemo hay algo raro, ese NMOS no conduce bien, ......le pusiste una R. al led ? o hiciste solo lo de la foto ?
circuito real  o probado en un programa ?
p


----------



## menosaurio (Abr 19, 2009)

¿un relé? mmm lo he pensado pero gasta mucha energía ¿no? Además nunca he trabajado con uno. Mi trabajo no es de cientos de operaciones, sólo serán unas 5 horas, el tiempo que el modelo dure montado. Sí usé una resistencia con el led. Probé el circuito con livewire.
---15 min después---
Falsa alarma. Acabo de notar que no estaba debidamente conectado el source del nmos al polo negativo, por eso detectaba una bonita onda en drain. Lo conecto y el mosfet se dispara. Definitivamente probaré con un bs170, aunque tendré que esperar a mañana para comprarlo.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 19, 2009)

la bobina del rele seguro gasta menos que tu carga , directa.
lo cual sera mas facil de controlar.
saca de cualquier otro circuito , con un transistor bc547 manejas al rele y no falla


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2009)

Creo que el problema de ese circuito es que el FET no tiene referencia de masa en la compuerta. Probá de poner una resistencia tipo 1 Megaohm entre gate y masa.

Saludos!


----------



## menosaurio (Abr 29, 2009)

Ya está. Efectivamente, el problema con el MOS era que no tenía referencia de masa y con una resistencia se solucionó, pero el modelo no era el adecuado. NEcesitaba simular la respiración y la onda del CMOS no tenía nada que ver, utilicé un contador decimal y me agarré de dos pines, uno de ellos inspira, el otro espira y ahora se ve algo más real. PEro tengo un problema nuevo, mi circuito gasta .8mA y tiene una Req=15KΩ. La simple batería de 9v no me da potencia para que los motores y el solenoide funcionen como debieran, ahora me he armado una fuente con un regulador L7812 que da un voltaje de 12V y limita la corriente a 100mA. Aún no lo conecto al circuito y mi pregunta es ¿NO será que al conectarlo todo mi circuito se quemará? es que 100mA es muuucho mayor que .8mA.
Espero me puedan ayudar, supongo que es una duda muy burda, y pese a que conozco la ley de ohm y que es un ampere (Q/dS) no me doy valor a conectarlo. Todos mis CMOS funcionan con 3-15V y el 555 3-16v así que por el voltaje no me asusto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2009)

Los circuito solo consumen la corriente que necesitan (por decirlo de alguna forma). Si tu fuente limita la corriente a 100mA eso significa que si el circuito requiere de mas de 100mA, la fuente no se los va a entregar, pero si le hacen falta menos...todo bien. Con el 7812 no es exactamente como te lo he dicho, pero la idea sigue siendo la misma.

Saludos!


----------

